# Visit to the Doctor



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A woman comes home from her doctors visit and says to her husband..

"My physical exam went quite well. The doctor said I'm in great shape. In fact, he said I have the breasts of an 18-year old!"

Her husband replied, "I that so? And what about your 45-year old ass?"

"Oh." she said. "Your name never came up."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

SwissJetPilot said:


> A woman comes home from her doctors visit and says to her husband..
> 
> "My physical exam went quite well. The doctor said I'm in great shape. In fact, he said I have the breasts of an 18-year old!"
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MontMont2017 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------

